# List of ECUs?



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Does anyone have a full list and short explanations of the individual ECU's in the F10/F11 (might be the same for all models though)? Otherwise: shouldn't we start it here?

I've figured out / been told about a few :
HU_CIC : The CIC headunit, Navigation
ZGW : Central gateway Module, [fill_in_the_blanks_here_(explanation)]
FRM : Footwell module (?), [fill_in_the_blanks_here_(explanation)]
...


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

I could find a list some time ago...

check you PM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is the list I put together:

AAG - Trailer Hitch Module
ACC - Active Cruise Control
ACSM - Advanced Crash and Safety Management
AHM - Trailer module
AMP - Amplifier
AMPH - HiFi Amplifier
AMP_TOPHB - Top HiFi Amplifier/System
AMP - Amplifier/System
AMP_TOPHB - Top HiFi Amplifier/System
ASA - Active steering
ASD - Active Sound
ATM - Advanced Telecommunications Module
BDC - Body Domain Controller (ZGW, FEM, REM, SZL, IHKA, TCB, CAS, JBBF Combined)
CAS - Car Access System
CID - Central Information Display
CMB_ECALL - Combox Emergency Caller
CMB_MEDIA - Combox Media
CVM - Soft top module (Convertable Top)
DKOMBI - MFID Instrument cluster (6WB)
DDE - Digiatl Diesel Electronics
DME - Digital Motor Electronics
DSC - Dynamic Stability Control
DWA - Immobilizer (Alarm)
DVDC - DVD Changer
EGS - Electronic Transmission Control Unit
EHA - Electronic ride-height control
EHC - Electronic ride-height control
EKPM - Electronic fuel pump control
EMF - Electromechanical parking brake
EPS - Electronic power steering
FEM_BODY - Front electronics module (ZGW, FRM, CAS, and JBBF Combined)
FEM_GW - Front electronics module gateway
FKA - Rear-cabin automatic A/C
FLA - Automatic High Beam Camera Only
FRM - Footwell module (Lighting)
FRR - Active cruise control
FZD - Function unit roof
GHAS - Regulated Rear Axle
GWS - Gear selection switch
HC2 - Heading Control 2
HKFM - Rear Lift-Lid (Trunk)
HKL - Rear Lift-Lid (Trunk)
HU_ENTRY - Head Unit Entry Level (no iDrive System)
HU_CHAMP (Head Unit CIC Mid) (iDrive system)
HU_CIC - Head Unit CIC High (iDrive system)
HU_NBT - Head Unit NBT (iDrive system)
HC2 - Lane Change Warning
HUD - Heads-Up Display
ICM_QL - Integrated Chassis Management
ICM_V - Integrated Chassis Management Vertical (Vertical dynamics management)
IHKA - Integrated automatic heating/air conditioning system
JBBF - Junction box electronics
JBE - Junction box electronics
KAFAS - Cameras System (LDW, AHB, SLI) 
KOMBI - Instrument cluster
LHM - LED Headlights main light modules (fan and LEDs for the cornering light, low-beam and high-beam headlights).
NIVI - Night Vision Camera
PDC - Park distance control
PMA2 - Parking Assist
RDC - Tyre pressure control
REM - Rear Electronics Module
RSE - Rear Seat Entertainment
SM - Seat module / Seat Memory
SME - Accumulator-management electronics
SMBF - Seat module / Seat Memory Passenger
SZL_LWS - Steering column control unit
SVT - Servotronic
TCB - Telematics Communications Box (BMW Assist)
TMS - LED Headlights (stepper motors for the Adaptive LED Headlights and LEDs for the side marker light, the positioning light and the turn indicator)
TRSVC -All around view camera
TBX - iDrive Controller Touch Handwriting Module
VDC1 - Vertical Dynamic Control 1
VDC2 - Vertical Dynamic Control 2
VDM - Vertical dynamics Management
ZBE - iDrive Controller
ZGW - Central gateway module


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi,

as mentioned in my previous post, some time ago I could find the attached pdf.
It is from 2013

I hope it is allowed to add it into this thread. If not, please delete it.

Best Regards
Nobody


----------



## Senator3211 (Oct 23, 2016)

Is this is full list? I think there should also be included KAFAS2
anyway thanks for the list because i was thinking i deleted folders in the codinf menu  i was thinking there was more entry's on letter "R" i have just RSE on letter "R" i was thinking i had more entry's on that letter  correct me if i wrong. Is it possible by mistake to delete folders? In the coding menu


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Senator3211 said:


> Is this is full list? I think there should also be included KAFAS2
> anyway thanks for the list because i was thinking i deleted folders in the codinf menu  i was thinking there was more entry's on letter "R" i have just RSE on letter "R" i was thinking i had more entry's on that letter  correct me if i wrong. Is it possible by mistake to delete folders? In the coding menu


It is not complete by any means, but it is also not going to list versions of same module e.g. KAFAS2, KAFAS3, FRM3, IHKA3, etc. It should be obvious what those are from the base list.


----------



## Senator3211 (Oct 23, 2016)

Can you please tell me, is there any posibility that folders in esys coding menu, can be deleted? Or somehow go missing?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Senator3211 said:


> Can you please tell me, is there any posibility that folders in esys coding menu, can be deleted? Or somehow go missing?


Not possible to delete them. It is possible based on ECU CAFD and E-Sys Launcher that something is being mapped incorrectly.


----------



## Senator3211 (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok that means i didn't messed up nothing


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Here's a complete list of Control units in diagnosis and programming from ISTA.


----------



## Senator3211 (Oct 23, 2016)

I just have RSE in my ECU list is it ok? Nothing is wrong? My car is F02
I mean i jyst have RSE on letter "R"


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

aboulfad said:


> Here's a complete list of ECUs from ISTA.


Hello!

Not really complete. For example OBC2 is missing (i-performance modells)

CU Oliver


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Not really complete. For example OBC2 is missing (i-performance modells)
> 
> CU Oliver


That link is from ISTA FTD: "Abbreviations: Control units in diagnosis and programming", which is a sub-section of FTD "Abbreviations", it doesn't look like it is updated too frequently, last update was 2013, and I couldnt find TMS neither !!! so Shawn is better than BMW :respect:

Further, there is no search hit on OBC or OBC2 in ISTA or in Bimmerfest or elsewhere ? So what is it ?  (On Board Computer ???)


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Not really complete. For example OBC2 is missing (i-performance modells)
> 
> CU Oliver


Is that different from OBC_01 000024CB?

Does it go by any other name. I do not see it in my list or quick search of training docs. I did see OBC (on-board computer) in E32 and bus glossery.


----------



## AlamSAsif (Sep 17, 2017)

aboulfad said:


> Here's a complete list of Control units in diagnosis and programming from ISTA.


Thanks. very helpfull


----------



## AtoM-AnT (Feb 14, 2017)

This is a complete list of ECUs extracted from ISTA 4.23.16.


----------

